# May's Photo Challenge



## Lioness (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for voting for me!

This month's challenge is something I thought of while we had the 'Silhouettes' topic. It came to me while I was looking through photos trying to decide whether it was a silhouette or not.

So, this month's topic is:

*Shadows*

Whether that shadow be of a person, a thing, or even completely figurative. 

I look forward to seeing some very good pictures (as always)

Same rules as always apply - 

- 2 photos per person
- Only previously unposted photos
- Voting will begin on the 27th

Good shooting!


----------



## Culhwch (May 2, 2009)

Intriguing. I'll be up early tomorrow to head to work (!) so I'll take my camera and see what shadows I can find in the city...


----------



## AE35Unit (May 3, 2009)

Nice choice Lioness,shadows are great!


----------



## sloweye (May 3, 2009)

Well done on your win lioness, looking forward to this one too.


----------



## Rodders (May 3, 2009)

I've seen a lot of really good photos here. How do you choose which photo are good enough for entry and which are not?


----------



## Culhwch (May 3, 2009)

Eeny meeny miny mo.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 3, 2009)

Damn right!


----------



## Lioness (May 4, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I've seen a lot of really good photos here. How do you choose which photo are good enough for entry and which are not?



With great difficulty. I usually ask mum/siblings/boyfriend/anyone.

I narrow it down to a few decent ones and go from there.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 4, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I've seen a lot of really good photos here. How do you choose which photo are good enough for entry and which are not?


 

Ha ha, I warn you Rodders if your thinking of entering, you're in the big leagues here! LOL 

The quality of the photos are extremely high but if you're considering entering, give it a go (I'm going to). 
At worst I'm hoping to get tips for improvement, at best.... a pathway to fame and taking pictures of the famous (hmmm, maybe aiming a little high at this point, OK, I'll settle for having some fun then! LOL).


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 4, 2009)

Very intriguing topic Lioness. I will have to do some thinking for this one.

And please do enter Rodders, we always enjoy new entrants.


----------



## chrispenycate (May 4, 2009)

I had the perfect photo for this subject, but I took it about 30 years ago, on my little 110 zoom, and colours have faded, plus the quality wasn't great to start with.
I was standing at dawn on the edge of a mountain, with the sun behind me throwing my shadow kilometres across a mist filled (or for those below perhaps a cloud roofed) valley.

And, centred round me, created by the water droplets in the mist, a rainbow.

Magic.


----------



## BookStop (May 4, 2009)

Can you scan it and let us see even if you don't want to enter it officially, maybe in the reject or o' the day thread? Sounds lovely. Maybe you can photoshop it for color saturation or someting...


----------



## Majimaune (May 10, 2009)

I think it. I was just thinking the other day that shadows are one of the coolest and interesting things


----------



## BookStop (May 10, 2009)

And difficult to capture -


----------



## Foxbat (May 10, 2009)

Here are my entries.


----------



## Porridge Beast (May 11, 2009)

Do I dare. Yes, very much so. Enjoy, mortals, and please sympothize my inability to take a non-blurry picture, seeing as to that I've only claws.


----------



## Culhwch (May 17, 2009)

Alright, my efforts for this month. The first is an abstract shot of my wife's Gorillapod. Came out a little _War of the Worlds_-ish:






The second is a shot of a shadowy Tobes:


----------



## BookStop (May 18, 2009)

Oh, wow. Time is flying this month. PB, I like your dragon, and Cul, I am such a sucker for a cute cat! Here is my first, and hopefully not last entry.


----------



## Lioness (May 19, 2009)

Cul, I love the first one.

BS...I tried clicking on the thumbnail but it would get bigger. Hence, I can't comment on it properly beacuse I can't really see it.

I really should get a move on...I will put my batteries on charge tonight and take my camera to school with my tomorrow.


----------



## BookStop (May 19, 2009)

this is still first entry - sorry to double post - easier to see?

and second


----------



## Culhwch (May 20, 2009)

It's been a quiet month, so far. Only a week left, people!


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 20, 2009)

Oooh, like that Hoopy!


----------



## Lioness (May 21, 2009)

I apologise, but my photobucket is being a complete b*tch, and it wont upload my photo the right way round. I can't get it to turn the right way around!

I'll try and upload it again later, when I'm in a better mood and photobucket might work.






In the meantime, please turn your head to whichever way it needs to be turned.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 21, 2009)

And I thought it was an abstract piece!


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 24, 2009)

OK, I have been hoping that I would have a chance to visit Warwick Castle before time was called on this month's competition. Went today and managed to get a couple of photos.

First picture is a shot from the battlements overlooking some of the camp and a Ballista. The shadow shows part of the battlements and Guy's Tower.






The second photo is the Earl of Warwick himself, Sir Richard Neville preparing for battle in 1471. The Battle of Barnet was to see the 'Kingmaker Earl', caught by Yorkist troops trying to reach his horse. He was stripped naked and killed; after 2 days of public viewing in London, he was buried at Bisham Abbey.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Culhwch (May 24, 2009)

Great shot, Hoops!


----------



## Precision Grace (May 25, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm never here anymore, but can't resist posting an entry for the photo challenge.

title: Say Cheez


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 26, 2009)

Just letting everyone know I will post the poll up tomorrow.


----------



## Lioness (May 27, 2009)

And the other one still does not want to upload, even when it's the same dimensions. I have no idea what's wrong with it.


----------



## Lioness (May 27, 2009)

I did it! I beat photobucket! Take that!!!!

Ok, I figured since it was randomly turning it 90 degrees clockwise, I'd rotate it 90 counter-clockwise and then upload it again. It worked, and photobucket turned it up the right way. Please delete if repost isn't allowed.


----------



## Culhwch (May 27, 2009)

And why would it not be allowed? That's the way, show Photobucket who's boss! (And switch to Flickr!)


----------



## Lioness (May 27, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> And why would it not be allowed?



Well, I did already post it once, though it was rotated.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 27, 2009)

Not sure when/where we are supposed to cast our vote, so I thought I'd do it nowbefore I miss it.

My vote goes to *Hoopy* with her photo of the guitar pick, it seems so simple and yet has so much detail too! I like her second photo as well (not sure many more shadows could fit into it ), so that gets my second choice vote. Lovely pics Hoopy.

Special mention should go to Precision Grace (if only she could have fitted the shadow of the Titanic into her entry, that shot of her on the bow would have been a sure winner!)


----------



## katiafish (May 27, 2009)

ooooh, Iam late as usual.. Is it too late? Here is my one:






I apologize in advance if it is too late


----------



## Porridge Beast (May 27, 2009)

Almighty procastination, I abade thee.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 27, 2009)

S'alright, Lady will be putting up the poll later, still time to get photos in.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 27, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> Not sure when/where we are supposed to cast our vote, so I thought I'd do it now before I miss it.


 
I will post the poll shortly, and you will have to cast your vote there. 



katiafish said:


> ooooh, I am late as usual.. Is it too late?


 
As long as its in before I post the poll, you are good to go!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 27, 2009)

And so we begin the next round of voting!! As always, the rules are as follows - 




****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****​ 

**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 5/31 (Arizona time)**​ 



The winner will decide the challenge theme for June! 




* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 

*Cast Your Vote!*​


----------



## Culhwch (May 27, 2009)

Hoopy, for two great shots. But katiafish was a late challenger.


----------



## Foxbat (May 28, 2009)

Cul's gorilla pod sneaked it for me


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 28, 2009)

I've been not following this competition for too long.

I think Cul's cat pic, Lioness' sunset pic, and katiafish's pick were all equally brilliant, but I went with katiafish since I know Lioness and Cul have won before.


----------



## Culhwch (May 28, 2009)

So I'm at a disadvantage for having won before!?! I can't win! Literally!

And cheers, Foxbat! Glad you liked it, was very spur of the moment.


----------



## BookStop (May 28, 2009)

As soon as I saw Hoopy's pick shot, I knew which  i was voting for - katiafish's last entry almost swayed me ...


----------



## Lioness (May 28, 2009)

It's Cul for me...love the marbles one (I can't remember if that was what they were, but they looked like it)


----------



## katiafish (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys for liking my pic and sorry again for a late entry, I'll do better next time.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 28, 2009)

Put my vote in for Hoopy, the pick seems so simple and yet is so striking!

Also liked her second shot, as it seemed to play on the shadows theme more than other photos; quite haunting.

Once again, for what I thought was a difficult subject (but fun nonetheless  thanks Lioness), everyones pics seemed really cool. Well done to all.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 28, 2009)

I really liked Cul's gorillapod shot, Hoopy's guitar pick, and Katia's window shot. 

After some deliberation I voted for Culhwch. 

Looks like we have another close one!


----------



## Culhwch (May 29, 2009)

Lady of Winterfell said:


> Looks like we have another close one!


 
No Leish to blow the rest of us away, y'see? 

And thanks for the vote!


----------



## sloweye (May 29, 2009)

Hoopy got my vote, tho it was a _VERY _close call with Cul's first shot.

I hope to be back in for next month.


----------



## Pyan (May 29, 2009)

*Hoopy,* for that b&w woodland path shot, especially - but offhand, I can't remember a better set of entries than this month's theme has produced..


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 1, 2009)

Polls closed - Hoopy has run away with it! Congrats! Off to update the Honour Roll...


----------



## katiafish (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats Hoopy, well deserved! Errm when is the next challenge gonna be posted?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 1, 2009)

Criminity! Er...I mean, thanks everyone who voted for me; this month was one where I could actually get out and about and put some effort in again -- I do like participating in these things, gets me to take photos that I normally wouldn't. Cheers, guys.

Yeah...er, new topic...yes, one of those will definitely be along soon...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 2, 2009)

As most of you already know, our winner for May is......


*HoopyFrood!!!*​

We had to make it official.  Congratulations Hoopy!! You had some really wonderful shots this month.

Good Luck to everyone for the June challenge!


----------



## Precision Grace (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats Hoopy, wander what you'll cook up for us for June?


----------

